# Any Bird enthusiasts



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello to any1 that knows a lil bit bout birds

i have a bird and since i hav got it it has had feather loss i.e. the tail feathers not dropped out but look as if thy were clipped but dont gro back. the same for her wings. 

Just wonder WHAT COULD THIS BE!!!!????????
any helpful answers wanted

ty 4 ur help

cheers


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

It could be mites or similar, or maybe something he/she ate?
Probably mites...
If it is really bad, maybe check with your local vet.
Hope this helps.
Just out of curiosity, what type of bird?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

does it look like self mutilation? feather plucking? or just like her tail feathers have been cut short


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you have two birds, they could be fighting...


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 11, 2009)

itl ooks like her tail feathers have been cut short but they are all ragged

if it is mites. how do u get rid of them??


ty again


----------



## wranga (Oct 11, 2009)

mites can cause your bird to chew and scratch their feathers out. could be also a poor diet. could even be beak and feather disease.
try treating for mites to start with. buy some mite spray from a pet shop or bird dealer and follow the instructions.
what type of bird is it?


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 11, 2009)

no only 1 bird


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 11, 2009)

what can i do about mites??


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

i would take her to the vet or at least buy some mite spray and also a vitamin supplement you can add to her water. you should take her to the vet , some birds are very well at hiding their illnesses.


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 11, 2009)

Pbfd ?


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

You can get powders, and baths like malawash- I _think_ you can use malawash for birds?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Pbfd ?


 
psittacine(?) beak and feather disease? the main symptoms of that are regurgitation, diharreoa (sp), not eating? correct me if im wrong. i still think take it to a vet. i know this because i worked in a pet shop bird section for a while and read the bird magazines.books when i was bored


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 11, 2009)

i dont think it is PBFD.
not the same

i think it is morel ikely the otha ideas

anyways thatnk all of u 4 the help

peace out


----------



## xander (Oct 11, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> psittacine(?) beak and feather disease? the main symptoms of that are regurgitation, diharreoa (sp), not eating? correct me if im wrong. i still think take it to a vet. i know this because i worked in a pet shop bird section for a while and read the bird magazines.books when i was bored


Umm, I think thats wrong. Beak and feather is a virus that affects parrots. It is extremely contagious and in most cases the bird will die, its basically like AIDs in birds, the birds immune system goes to sh_t and they succumb to other illnesses, such as pnuemonia.Why do you think its not PBFD, because to me how you have described the bird is a good indication it does have it.
If it was lice, mites the bird would be constantly irritated and picking fethers, and they would look tatty, not clipped looking.Make sure this bird is not in contact with any other parrots, particulary young parrots as it is extremely contagious.


----------



## xander (Oct 11, 2009)

Dragon1 said:


> You can get powders, and baths like malawash- I _think_ you can use malawash for birds?



Unless you want to kill it.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 11, 2009)

perhaps your bird is plucking, i have an eclectus parrot that plucks during winter he looks like a plucked chicken he pulls out almost all his feathers except the down and leaves a few wing feathers in but all are ratty looking and chewed , come summer he comes good again, my other eclectus is in perfect feather condition.

i would at any rate take your bird to a vet who specialises in birds and get it checked out.


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

xander said:


> Unless you want to kill it.


Ok, thanks, I was just asking.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

xander said:


> Umm, I think thats wrong. Beak and feather is a virus that affects parrots. It is extremely contagious and in most cases the bird will die, its basically like AIDs in birds, the birds immune system goes to sh_t and they succumb to other illnesses, such as pnuemonia.Why do you think its not PBFD, because to me how you have described the bird is a good indication it does have it.
> If it was lice, mites the bird would be constantly irritated and picking fethers, and they would look tatty, not clipped looking.Make sure this bird is not in contact with any other parrots, particulary young parrots as it is extremely contagious.


 yes isnt that what i just described? except the death part. anyway i was just taking a stab in the dark of somethin i read earlier this year.


----------



## xander (Oct 11, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> yes isnt that what i just described? except the death part. anyway i was just taking a stab in the dark of somethin i read earlier this year.



Umm no. Beak and feather symptoms are not regurgitation, diarrhea or not eating. Not even close.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 11, 2009)

You really should let a Vet identify and suggest treatment for your bird's problem.
There are usually more than just one reason for a complaint and 'trial and error' would not be best for any bird or animal


----------



## BJC-787 (Oct 11, 2009)

if they look cut, how long have you had it as the old owner may have cliped it's it's wing so it couldn't fly and some people cut the ends of the tails to identify one from another, the fact they look ragged is that they will go taht way from hitting things in it's cage. the fact that they arn't, again how long have you had it the feathers if cut won't grow back until febuary march when it moults, if you can pull 1 or 2 of the feathers out (it doesn't hurt the bird) and they will regrow in 6 to 8 weeks. if it were mites the feathers would be chewed off right at the base of the feather right near the skin also you would be able to see them if you look under it's feathers.



> fritzi2009 Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ramsayi*
> 
> 
> ...





> xander Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzi2009*
> 
> 
> ...


the symptoms you are discribing are _Psittacosis and not PBFD
beak and feather disease is mostly common in cockatoos also galahs but ocassionly in other parrots aswell 
_beak and feather disease is a disease the bird gets from it's parents in the nest when it hatches and the symptoms don't show any signs untill about a year old and they can still live a long time with it if you look after them right.


----------



## xander (Oct 12, 2009)

Birds can get it from the nest but can also get it from any other parrot that carries it. It is not exclusively past on from a PBFD parrot parent to chick, but can be past on from any PBFD parrot to any young bird it is in contact with as a carrier constatly sheds the disease.Psitticosis is a bacterial disease that main signs are eye,nasal discharge, fluffed apperance, weight loss, green faeces. Birds can show signs of beak and feather well before they are a year old.


----------

